# habe ein Video und will einen Rahmen drum machen



## 3dsmaxer (10. Juni 2004)

hallo

ich habe ein Video vom TV aufgenommen(MPEG-2 mit 4.3GB).
Um dieses will ich nun einen Rahmen machen (soll für eine Presentation schöngemacht werden).
ich hab es mit VideoStudio 7 SE versucht, doch das Programm startet bei mir erst garnicht.
Dann hab ichs mit Premiere Pro 7 versucht, aber da stürzt das Programm ab wenn ich die Datei reinlade.
Aftereffects hab ich leider nicht. Ich woll mal wissen ob jemand wüsste wie ich das machen könnt (wahrscheinlich ists total leicht, aber ich hab sowas nie gemacht).
Am besten wäre, wenn man es mit einem Programm machen könnte, das es als Trail-version im Netz gibt

Danke


[Edit] ich hab grad bemerkt, dass man Aftereffects als Trail bekommt http://www.adobe.de/products/tryadobe/main.html
also wenn einer weiss wies mit Aftereffects geht dann wär ich sehr dankbar


----------



## goela (11. Juni 2004)

Wahrscheinlich liegt die Schwierigkeit daran, dass es im MPEG2 Format vorliegt! Die heutigen Schnittprogramme sollten eigentlich mit MPEG2 arbeiten können.

Lade Dir mal AE als Trial herunter und versuche erst mal, die Datei zu laden! Wenn es geht, dann helfe ich Dir gerne weiter!

Alternative, wenn auch nicht toll: MPEG2 -> AVI -> Rahmen mit APpro o.ä. -> AVI (oder gleich in MPEG2) -> MPEG2 berechnen!


----------



## gernegut (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt von MainConcept ein PlugIn um in Premiere Pro MPEG2 schneiden zu können: http://www.mainconcept.de/mpeg_pro.shtml

Bye


----------



## 3dsmaxer (11. Juni 2004)

hey vielen dank @gernegut für den link
ich werd mir das plugin mal runterladen und es ausprobieren.

Ich denke es liegt wirklich daran, dass es ne MPEG-2 datei ist 
(die davor noch speziell mit dieser Software umwandeln musste, da der Humax PVR8000 die Aufnahmen verschlüsselt)
ich hab es gestern mit After-Effects 4.1 probiert, aber der sagt, dass das Video keine Videospuhr enhalte.

naja ich Lad mir morgen mal die neue After-Effects-Trail runter.

p.s.: ich hab hier noch Combustion 2, würde es damit auch gehn ?


----------



## kasper (11. Juni 2004)

Man kann auch mit TMPGEnc einen einfarbigen Rahmen machen.


----------



## 3dsmaxer (11. Juni 2004)

echt ? mit TMEPG
wie geht das

ich hab das Video mit DVR-Studio gedemuxt und dann mit TMEPG gemuxt

wenn das mit TMEPG geht wäre ich glücklich

wenn du aber nur die clipframe funktion meinst: die kenn ich
ich will nen schönen Rahmen (am besten einen den ich selbst in Photoshop oder so gemalt habe)
nicht einfach nur so nen balken in irgendner Farbe





p.s.:

ich hab irgendwie immer mit dem Login hier im Forum probleme. Wenn ich meine Daten eingegeben habe und go drücke, komm ich auf ne members.php seite und dann passiert garnixmehr.


dank @goela  fürs weiterleiten


----------



## goela (12. Juni 2004)

> p.s.:
> 
> ich hab irgendwie immer mit dem Login hier im Forum probleme. Wenn ich meine Daten eingegeben habe und go drücke, komm ich auf ne members.php seite und dann passiert garnixmehr.



Zum Teil habe ich das gleiche oder ähnliches Problem! Werde es mal weiterleiten!


----------



## 3dsmaxer (13. Juni 2004)

hohoho

ich hab nun After-effects 6 trail

mann ist das ein geiles programm (ich hab schon ein bisschen herumgespielt)
einfach klasse das teil

also wer weiss vielleicht geht ich ja vom 3dsmax zu After-effects


ahh das ding erklärt sich fast wie von allein

ich denk ich brauch keine hilfe mehr

also ich muss es einfach nochmal schreiben

das programm ist der hammer
sowas geiles ! so einfach zu bedienen und alles geht wie mans haben will !

sowas hab ich noch nie gehabt (naja ausser bei Davideo 3...das hat aber auch nicht viele optionen)


----------

